# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  أحدث أفلام هوليوود / The.Dark.Knight.TS.Xvid مترجم بحجم صغير

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

The Dark Knight (2008 )

# Director: Christopher Nolan
# Genre: Action | Crime | Drama | Mystery | Thriller
# Year of Production: 18 July 2008 (USA)
# Country: USA
# User Rating: 9.5/10 (91,097 votes)
Top 250: #1

# Cast: Christian Bale ... Bruce Wayne / Batman

Heath Ledger ... The Joker
Aaron Eckhart ... Harvey Dent / Two-Face
Michael Caine ... Alfred Pennyworth
Maggie Gyllenhaal ... Rachel Dawes
Gary Oldman ... Lt. James Gordon
Morgan Freeman ... Lucius Fox
Monique Curnen ... Det. Ramirez
Ron Dean ... Detective Wuertz
# Runtime: 152 min

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0468569



http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...ark.Knight.ram

OR

http://upit.to/file:8b10f3c314/movie...ark.Knight.ram

OR 

http://bitroad.net/download/799b6626...night.ram.html


OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/13505709...ight.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13505804...ight.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13505750...ight.part3.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/13505674...ight.part4.rar


منقوول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

روابط أخرى


http://rapidshare.com/files/13135877...ight.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13135774...ight.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13135779...ight.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13135787...ight.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13135813...ight.part5.rar

OR

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BMNTSJEN

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1396RCXQ

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5WN6X6BW

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M5SJ7W5C

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FPAU2JPE

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]مزيد من الروابط 


CD1

http://bitroad.net/download/af087690...t.cd1.avi.html

CD2

http://bitroad.net/download/06cd2780...t.cd2.avi.html

OR

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8LQ4OY3

OR

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OYJD6FPW
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط جديده




http://bitroad.net/download/c3cda060....Xvid.avi.html

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193499...Xvid.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193511...Xvid.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193506...Xvid.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193530...Xvid.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193526...Xvid.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193523...Xvid.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193531...Xvid.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13193454...Xvid.part8.rar

OR

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QLXW1304

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QLXW1304

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2KFLNPA6

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EEYM5MZV

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EO1SXBN6

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2BHHI63

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NDN7GJHT

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V18T7S7T

منقوووول[/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مجهود كبير يسلمو عبدالله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]يشرفني ردك معاذ

والله يا اخوان الفلم شكله دمار

اله 3 اسابيع الأول على box office وارباحه في امريكا 394 مليون دولار حتى الآن

وأصبح صاحب المركز 39 عالميا في أقل من شهر

تأكد من هنا http://www.imdb.com/boxoffice/alltim...ion=world-wide

[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط جديده


*Sample*


*EuFiles CD1*
*EuFiles CD 2*

*OR*
*BITROAD CD1*
*BITROAD CD2*

*OR*

*MEGASHARES CD1*
*MEGASHARES CD2*

*OR*

*FLYUPLOAD CD1*
*FLYUPLOAD CD2*

*OR*

*TRANSFERBIG CD1*
*TRANSFERBIG CD2*

*
OR

VIP-FILE CD1*
*VIP-FILE CD2*
*OR*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093359....cd1.part1.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093374....cd1.part2.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093362....cd1.part3.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093375....cd1.part4.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093366....cd1.part5.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093357....cd1.part6.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093369....cd1.part7.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093303....cd1.part8.rar* 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093366....cd2.part1.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093358....cd2.part2.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093372....cd2.part3.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093357....cd2.part4.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093373....cd2.part5.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093360....cd2.part6.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093388....cd2.part7.rar* 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/13093299....cd2.part8.rar*
*



http://rapidshare.com/files/130934109/devise-knight.cd1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130934216/devise-knight.cd1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130934190/devise-knight.cd1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130934128/devise-knight.cd1.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130934468/devise-knight.cd1.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130934420/devise-knight.cd1.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130934234/devise-knight.cd1.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/130932877/devise-knight.cd1.part8.rar


*[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]رابط بجودة DVDSCR وحجم 700MB

http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...008.DVDSCR.avi



[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]رابط مباشر
وضوح دي في دي
حجم 404 ميغا

http://www.dvdqtr.com/amosh/new/Dark%20Knight.rar

الرابط قابل للإستكمال بعد الإنقطاع[/align]

----------


## coconut

مشكور عبد الله على المجهود

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو يا غالي

----------

